# I don't get it...



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Now I see your problem, you are supposed to smoke the pot, not stir it! :wink:


----------



## spartankayaker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Watch out for Texas*

Be careful making statements like that... remember that guy from Texas posted saying that the guy who was visiting CO should be arrested for smoking the pot... don't want him alerting the authorities.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

yeah i don't get it either... but then again my bros have never pulled it out. we're just happy when someone rolls and doesn't swim. maybe it has something to do with getting an ice cream headache when rolling over in CO coldass water.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

*Texas sucks!*

I am not worried, any idiot (Not referring to any one here) can see my post was in jest as a play on words. 

Let the Texans come, I need some more target pratice! :twisted:


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*It all explained in the book*

Check out page 587 of Whitewater of the Southern Rockies.

Matt, up for a chute run at 5pm?

-Glax


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

matts said:


> C'mon folks - ICE CREAM?! Drink your booty beers.


Without going into all the details of the ice cream rules (I am sure there are others out there that would be happy to expound), ice cream is the penalty for rolling, while booty beers are still very much the penalty for swimming. 

I am pround to say that we've even uped the ante by requiring those unfortunate swimming souls to wear a very unflaterring green t shirt that was found along the side of the road several seasons ago while drinking the booty beer. (and sometimes when buying ice cream:twisted: )


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

For clarification, the Ice Cream is required in addition to the booty beer. You cannot get rid of the booty beer. If you swim you still drink the booty beer, and you have to buy Ice Cream (or a round of beer) for everyone else in your group. 

Making your mom do a booty beer is awesome. Making her buy you ice cream after she does a booty beer is even better.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

i like the booty beer thing use guys do, but i don't get this ice cream thing, sounds weak.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

whats weak about getting ice cream bought for you by the swimmer? its a hell of a deal. just don't swim and don't have the most rolls


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm glad this topic has come up because I've been unsatisfied with both the bootie beers and the ice cream rules for some time. Ice cream is just dumb, and I believe part of some inside joke that I'm not a party to. Bootie beers aren't much of a disincentive for swimming given that most people already drinks beers at the takeout, and most kayakers just feel lucky they have a bootie to drink out of. In addition, beers aren't always available.

I hope that others out there will seriously consider my alternative proposal. As a solution, my crew roles with a different rule: you swim, you owe BJs. With this rule in place, you best believe you give serious pause before pulling that skirt. As an added bonus, if things don't work out with the girlfriend, you've got something to keep you going. The way this season is starting out, I'd probably be good at least through September.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

*BJ rule.*

Yeah, If you are paddling with a crew where the BJ rule is enforced, you will not roll, ever. 





KSC said:


> I'm glad this topic has come up because I've been unsatisfied with both the bootie beers and the ice cream rules for some time. Ice cream is just dumb, and I believe part of some inside joke that I'm not a party to. Bootie beers aren't much of a disincentive for swimming given that most people already drinks beers at the takeout, and most kayakers just feel lucky they have a bootie to drink out of. In addition, beers aren't always available.
> 
> I hope that others out there will seriously consider my alternative proposal. As a solution, my crew roles with a different rule: you swim, you owe BJs. With this rule in place, you best believe you give serious pause before pulling that skirt. As an added bonus, if things don't work out with the girlfriend, you've got something to keep you going. The way this season is starting out, I'd probably be good at least through September.


[email protected]


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Ha!
KSC,
Ice Cream is the best thing ever! I love the Ice Cream Rules...I just learned you always have to bring someone worse than you along and you are set.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

WhiteChocolate said:


> i like the booty beer thing use guys do, but i don't get this ice cream thing, sounds weak.


That's because you have absolutely no idea what it is. Calling you out fool!

Solomon - Next time I actually see your furry man-chest, I'll bring a loom to knit a sweater. That said - you're just insecure because you know deep inside that ice cream is awesome, and goes great with an ice cold PBR or Dale's after a run.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

I think the Ice-Cream thing is pretty weak too. Why is rolling punishable? Personally most of my runs are teaching beginners and if someone rolls it makes me so happy because it only happens maybe 1/10 and the other 9 times I have to clean up a yardsale. I'm not about to punish the person who saves me the work of cleaning up their mess. 

And we as a club generally do bootie shots instead of beers.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

kevintee said:


> Why is rolling punishable?


Because my roll sucks and if I'm buying ice cream, it means that I didn't swim, so its better than drinking beer from a booty. I think one year I swam so many times on one section that I drank from the booty plus someone threw a beer can at my nuts while standing on top of a truck tying down boats. Solidifies the notion that ice cream is a good rule.

Plus ice cream is awesome - like Solomon's chest hair.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

paddlebizzle said:


> Because my roll sucks and if I'm buying ice cream, it means that I didn't swim, so its better than drinking beer from a booty.


I would rather drink from the booty than buy ice cream. I still don't see any reason to punish someone for rolling. They didn't inconvenience you at all so why should they have to do anything for you?


----------



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

> I think the Ice-Cream thing is pretty weak too. Why is rolling punishable? Personally most of my runs are teaching beginners and if someone rolls it makes me so happy because it only happens maybe 1/10 and the other 9 times I have to clean up a yardsale. I'm not about to punish the person who saves me the work of cleaning up their mess.


Dude,
I believe the rules only apply to Creek Boating. I would assume you would not take a newbie who only rolls one in ten times down that shit.


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

that seems kind of cruel cukayakchik that you would do that to someone just for ice cream


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to agree that ice cream could so easily be replaced by something better...like lap dance. If you roll the most, you owe the bros a lap dance. Perform it yourself, convince your girl to do it or pay at the strip club. Your choice.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I say you have to drink a shot of Jack out of a tampon (a la KIDS). You can have the tampon new or used, the buffalo live or stuffed, preferably stuffed for safety's sake.

I am sure if you all are handing out BJ's then a couple of you have got to also be carrying some plugs, probably use them to sponge out your creekers after your swims.


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

CUkayakGirl said:


> Dude,
> I believe the rules only apply to Creek Boating. I would assume you would not take a newbie who only rolls one in ten times down that shit.


Wasn't aware of that. And no, newbs don't go down the gnar.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

CGM said:


> Without going into all the details of the ice cream rules (I am sure there are others out there that would be happy to expound), ice cream is the penalty for rolling, while booty beers are still very much the penalty for swimming.
> 
> I am pround to say that we've even uped the ante by requiring those unfortunate swimming souls to wear a very unflaterring green t shirt that was found along the side of the road several seasons ago while drinking the booty beer. (and sometimes when buying ice cream:twisted: )



Look closely at the booty beer pic posted 5-30-08 he is drinking his booty beer from a can inside the booty. If this is your green t-shirt, You need to tell your boy to man the FU#K up, and pour that sh!t into the booty before he drinks it. And by the way, this is not upping the ante.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

Ice cream rule is lame!

If you roll.... good, no harm caused and that shows you are not necessarily paddling like a pansy and not trying to improve your skills.

If you swim and self rescure drink the booty beer it puts hair on your chest 

BUT if you have to have your shit chased down the river on class 3 or easier you best be buying more than ice cream!(especially in a sweet play spot)

class IV better have your paddle with you 
class V just get out safe! we will pick up the peices later

I dont have booties!? what then? hmmmmm?


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

*Interesting....*

In rugby we call that "shooting the boot" we would drink from shoes, rugby cleats, and if no shoes or boots were available or offered up then beer could simply be poured down a flip flop or sandal.....

I think Shuttle duty should be incorporated into the scheme...... Especially since gas is at $4 a gallon.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Matty said:


> Look closely at the booty beer pic posted 5-30-08 he is drinking his booty beer from a can inside the booty. If this is your green t-shirt, You need to tell your boy to man the FU#K up, and pour that sh!t into the booty before he drinks it. And by the way, this is not upping the ante.


Sorry bro...I was standing right there. You're seeing foam, but no can. You can bet your ass the people present would NOT have allowed him to use a can. We even made that battered character buy us ice cream after his painful swim.


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

Matty said:


> Look closely at the booty beer pic posted 5-30-08 he is drinking his booty beer from a can inside the booty. If this is your green t-shirt, You need to tell your boy to man the FU#K up, and pour that sh!t into the booty before he drinks it. And by the way, this is not upping the ante.


Matty, look closely... YOU ARE A FUC*ING RETARD...no can in that booty. He manned up after swimming Gore rapid at 2400


----------



## Jamba Juice (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt, I've heard around Summit that you don't even drink a booty beer and you're calling people out? Weak! Keep practicing on rowing your raft and keep your mouth shut momma's boy.

Hardcore Loc


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Looking at in online it looks like the top of the can. If those there say it is not, I'll man up and say "I am wrong". I guess being stuck at work having to read about everyone's highwater fun clouded my vision. Sorry for bashing you green shirt guy.


----------



## 420 (Jul 8, 2006)

*I agree witrh Soloman*

Why don't one of you _ICE Cream _**** post a picture of someone buying eating ice cream *after* they swim for his friends and his friends eating that ice cream with him.........That would make for a great picture!_ I bet it gets the most hits. _


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

420 said:


> Why don't one of you _ICE Cream _**** post a picture of someone buying eating ice cream *after* they swim for his friends and his friends eating that ice cream with him.........That would make for a great picture!_ I bet it gets the most hits. _


We would look a lot less stupid than drinking a beer out of a shoe.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I am starting to think that all of those who are against playing the game and buying ice cream:

A: Suck and roll more times than a dirty ass wannabe hippy checking out a string cheese show at the Mish, thus not wanting to break the bank even though they are working kush 9-5ers

B: Are lactose intolerant and get all farty and bloated. IF they ever have a chance to not roll 5 times, then their significant other complains about the class V gas 

C: Are vegan, no more explanation needed

This message brought to you by Ben and Jerry's


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

*What, no trophies?*

Our crew doesn't only require booty beers, we also embarass them with a "Most Valuable Swimmer" trophy. 
Mag (see pic below) will actually swim on purpose if he thinks there aren't enough beers at the take-out. I personally think his priorities are well ordered.

-d


----------

